# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  نصائح لتكون مصمم ناجح!!^^

## نجمة الاحساء

10 نصائح لتكون مصمم ناجح 

**************
- الألوان : 
الألوان ، هي من أهم الأشياء في التصميم وهي ما يمكن أن تشكل فرقاً بين التصميم الجيد والتصميم السيئ ، وبين التصميم الجميل والتصميم القبيح . وبدون الاستعمال الجيد للألوان ، تصميمك لن يؤثر عليك كما كنت تتوقع . 

**************


2- الدقة : 
حاول ان تكون دقيقاً في جميع تفاصيل تصميمك مهما كانت صغيرة . 

**************


3- الموضوعية : 
من أهم مميزات التصميم موضوعيته ، فلا يمكن لك ان تضع خلفية تحتوي وروداً وقلوباً ثم تضع كلمة (الحاسب الآلي) . 
يجب ان يكون هناك تناسق بين جميع عناصر التصميم . 

**************


4- الخطوط : 
وهي ما يميز اي نص في التصميم ، فحاول قدر المستطاع ان يكون الخط مقبولاً في التصميم . 

**************


5- التنويع : 
فلا تجعل جميع تصاميمك رومانسية أو تقنية ، وإنما من كل بحر قطرة . 

**************


6- التوقيع : 
قم بإنشاء رمز لك يعتبر كتوقيع لك في لوحاتك . 

**************


7- النشر : 
حاول ان تنشر تصاميمك في اكثر من مكان ، لتستفيد من النقد والتعليقات المختلفة . 

**************


8- الانتقادات : 
تقبل أي انتقاد على عملك -مهما كان قاسياً- بوجه رحب . وحاول تطبيق كل الانتقادات . 

**************


9- الخبرة : 
عندما تقوم بصنع لوحة ، تكون قد اكتسبت نوع من الخبرة . لذا فحاول قدر الامكان ان تصنع العديد من اللوحات . 

**************


10- حفظ الملف : 
احفظ ملفك بحيث يمكنك التعديل عليه مستقبلاً ، في الفوتوشوب يمكنك حفظه بالامتداد .psd وفي الفلاش بالامتداد .fla ...

×××××××××****×××××××
منقوووول للفائدة
×××××××××****×××××××
تقبلوووووا
تحياتي
::اختكم المحبة::
//نجمة الاحساء//

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

نجمة .. مشكورة حبيبتي ع النصااائح
وان شااء الله الكل يستفيد منها

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*شكرا ً على الفائدة خية نجمة الأحساء*
*وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

العفوووووو حبايبي ومشكورين ع الردود


تحياتي
نجووووومة

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكوره على النصايح..
نصايح مفيدة بصراحة..

----------


## hope

نصائح مفييده جداا

مشكووره خيتوو ..

يعطيك الف عاافيه ..


بنتظار جديدكـ 


تحياتي

----------


## alzahrani33

نجمة الاحساء

يعطيك العافيه على النصائح

دمتي بود..

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

مشكوره حبيبتي نجمة الاحساء على النصائح :signthankspin:

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*نصائح رائعه*

*ومهمه للجميع*


*بارك الله فيك*

*دمتـ بود*

----------

